

Data Analyst, Internal Finance - skorte
http://www.palantir.com/careers/OpenPosDetail?id=a0m80000005LG1e
The Analytics Team at Palantir analyzes our company’s financial and operational data so we can scale and operate our business more effectively. We are a combination of entrepreneurs, engineers, and finance geeks, brought together by our passion for solving complex problems to support data-driven transparency. What worked yesterday, needs to work better today, take less time, and provide further insight. Our small team is full of autonomous self-starters, and we tackle unstructured problems everyday with little to no oversight. Our projects are flexible and tailored to our superpowers; we analyze data using whatever program and method will generate the best results. Everything in our workplace is designed to let us rock a project from start to finish with no red tape to hold us back. This team resembles the rest of Palantir, not anything you’ll find in traditional corporate finance.<p>Responsibilities:
Transforming financial operations, always striving for impact
Taking projects from start to finish, and in the process automating and setting them up to scale
Analyzing, structuring, and presenting data
Planning for the sake of execution, optimization, and efficiency
Tackling structured or unstructured analyses without obvious solutions
Collaborating with other Palantirians, across the company and around the globe<p>Requirements:
BA/BS or MA/MS in Finance, Math, Statistics, Economics, Engineering or another analytical field
Strong experience with complex data modeling in Excel; work with SQL a plus
Demonstrated ability and desire to learn quickly, and make an impact
Entrepreneurial mindset, with proven ability to be resourceful, and experience improving and streamlining processes
Ability to work independently and as a team member in an unstructured environment<p>Preferred:
Startup experience / work in a low structure high autonomy environment
Data visualization experience
======
manglav
Wow this position seems awesome. Do you know if they are specifically looking
for someone with D3 experience? I guess it's time for a quick project...

edit: It says "This position is closed". Is this an error, or was this
initially posted a while ago?

